# Interviewing Tips



## Lateefah26 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 2 interviews next week. I am super nervous and I don't interview well.  My nerves usually gets the best of me.I always come out of the interview wishing I would have said something differently. Please send a pray up for me Wednesday and Thursday. Any pointers please and thank you....


----------



## Love Coding! (Jun 7, 2012)

Lateefah26 said:


> I have 2 interviews next week. I am super nervous and I don't interview well.  My nerves usually gets the best of me.I always come out of the interview wishing I would have said something differently. Please send a pray up for me Wednesday and Thursday. Any pointers please and thank you....



Hi Lateefah,

Here is my suggestions.  When I was interviewing candidates for a coding/auditing position I had one candidate that did not know the very basic E/M guidelines.  After her interview, I thanked her for coming in and I also suggested to her that if she is planning to work within a coding/billing/auditing job to be prepared to answer very basic coding/auditing/billing questions.  I felt bad for her...

Here is my list:

1. You are just as good as anybody else maybe even better, tell yourself that before walking into your interview.  

2.  Know basic E/M guidelines (what is a detailed history, what is a comprehensive exam, etc.)

3.  Depending on the job you are applying for, brush up on the lingo that is used (EOB, claim form, etc.)

4.  Do your research, look up the company on the internet get some back ground on what the company is all about.

5.  Smile, firm handshake, dresses appropriately, no perfume, have a copy of your resume, CPC number/certificate, references, even social security card you never know what they will ask for.

This is all I can come up with, I wish you the best of luck and I am sure you will do fine.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lateefah26 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much....


----------



## kdrebaker (Jun 8, 2012)

*interviewing*

I was told for the nervous ones (like us!) it would help to bring former employee evaluations to the interview to show what an outstanding employee others knew you to be.  
And good luck!


----------

